# Formerly obese people, what motivated you most to finally lose weight?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 11, 2019)

The best way to lose weight is to organize yourself. Changing your habits is not easy and you need to have time for training and the new eating routine. Here are some tips from Karine Larose, Fitness Specialist, to help you plan the first week of your transformation.


*1. Plan your fitness schedule*


Save time in your day for your training program . Write these periods on your calendar. In addition to these workouts, you will need to multiply opportunities to move. Choose in advance the physical activities that will make you spend an extra 200 calories every day.


*2. Avoid postponing your session until the next day*


Once your exercise schedule is established, all you have to do is respect these precious appointments with yourself. By planning these periods on your calendar, you will not be torn by your other commitments and you will not have to rack your brains to know when to train. Avoid postponing your training overnight: you risk calling everything into question or even giving up. Keep your goal in mind !


*3. Maximize your attendance*


To put the odds on your side and ensure your attendance, prepare your training bag the day before and drop it in the entrance or in the trunk of your car. Leave your running shoes in the vestibule and place this book in plain view and at your fingertips, for example on the counter.


*4. Make your workouts enjoyable*


Exercise should be nice! Record dynamic songs in your music player . Find a personal trainer with a degree in Physical Activity Science or Kinesiology to motivate you during your workout. Wear exercise clothes that you feel comfortable with. No matter the season, enjoy sunny days for your outdoor cardiovascular activity. For compelling music ideas, check out our slideshow. (URL)


*5. Plan your meal and snack schedule*


Before you even go grocery shopping, choose your healthy recipes of the week and your snacks . Nothing should be left to improvisation. By organizing your routine in this way, you will take smaller portions, more often during the day. This will make you less hungry and less likely to nibble or eat more at the next meal


*6. Clean the fridge and pantry*


Take the opportunity to make room for new foods naturally lightened, anti-cancer and tasty! Get rid of less nutritious products and place healthy foods on the front of the shelves of your fridge and pantry. Purchase a beautiful lunch box and reusable water bottles to encourage you to eat well and hydrate. Bring watertight containers to transport, refrigerate and freeze your meals.


*7. Be sure*


There are several tips on how to eat better, such as preparing the day before lunch and lunch foods the next day. Put water bottles in your car, training bag and office to hydrate regularly. Schedule an electronic alarm on your computer or cell phone to remind you of your snack break.


*8. Surround yourself with allies in your approach*


The support of those around you and the encouragement of your loved ones will help you focus on your goal, avoid temptation and keep your spirits up in times of hardship. Do not try to be a superfemme. Ask the children to cut the vegetables, invite your colleagues to walk with you, team up with your spouse for groceries and cooking. Thanks!


----------

